# Please help MISTY!!



## Andiecat46 (Jan 17, 2004)

Hi everyone! I need your help. The family of a little boy I tutor found a little orange cat outside their home 2 weeks ago. Last week, the poor cat got hit by a car.... actually, I guess technically, she got bumped, and her leg was injured. They took her in and brought her to the vet. She just got a gash on her leg.... but was otherwise fine. They gave her the full work up and gave her all her shots and tested her for everything. She is approximately 1 year old, female and VERY friendly. She had to have been a house cat I think b/c she used the litter box right away and really seems SO happy to be safe and inside.

Anyways, the family took her in but it's really only temporary. They have a 17 year old cat, Juliet, who has a thyroid problem (whichever thyroid issue that makes you skinny) and really is too old to be around other cats for the first time.... they are just too worried about making Juliet's last years on earth stressful ones and their vet advised them against it. So, for now, this cat, who the kids named Misty, is living upstairs in their office b/c Juliet does not go up the stairs. Let me tell you... the office is where I tutor the little boy and so each time I am in there, I have to look at this adorable sweet little kitty. She is so sweet and just purrs and purrs..... and she is very playful. I had someone who I thought was going to adopt her for sure, but she just called me an hour ago and said she couldn't. The family who is taking care of her is going away for a few days this Wednesday!! I am so worried. I thought for sure I had arranged a home for her! Granted, I am sure Misty can stay in the office while they are away and the family friend who is coming to feed Juliet can care for Misty too... but, still she needs a home. I am attaching 4 pictures of her on here... PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE contact me if you are interested. We are in the Westchester area of New York... close to the Bronx.

Trust me, if Andie did not have IBD.... I would take this little one in a SECOND.... but I was told I really should not get another once since Andie has such a strict diet and a chronic illness.


----------

